# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  best workout while on a 12 week mass builder??

## AustrianOAK14

hey bros im 6'7 265 im on the juice test cyp,deca , tren , dbol all in one cycle but need help making my arms bigger there 17.5 im in wk 3 of a 15 week mass cycle eating about 4000 calories and drinking plenty of water can anyone help me so that my arms will grow my best parts are calves and shoulders any help will help me out


thnaks bros

----------


## Quake

Are you working? I mean how much time do you have on your hands? Could you make it to the gym twice a day?

----------


## Bruce willis

if u can make it to the ygm twice a day what does that mean

----------


## Quake

While on cycle your body will recover a lot quicker, so going to the gym twice a day on a 3 day on 2 days off split covering all body parts in three days might be an option for adding mass. Of course your cals and everything else will have to go up with the extra workouts to fuel the extra demand you are putting on yourself, but it is an option.

----------


## bad_man

Why not jut do one bodypart per day everyday for 5 days?

People make their workouts too complicated.

----------


## manny

Dude, you're 6'7 265. I'm 6'0 195 and when i was on the sauce, I was eating more than 4000cals. You need to up that to over 5000 cals, but make sure you're getting plenty of good protein and carbs. Dont just start eating anything. You eat big and you'll see big results on that cycle. trust me.

----------


## bad_man

> Dude, you're 6'7 265. I'm 6'0 195 and when i was on the sauce, I was eating more than 4000cals. You need to up that to over 5000 cals, but make sure you're getting plenty of good protein and carbs. Dont just start eating anything. You eat big and you'll see big results on that cycle. trust me.


Yeah, he'll be big and fat.

----------


## Hypertrophy

Gosh, you already a big boy!! 2 a days are a good idea, because test does aid in recover. Manipulate your arm training by adding variation in your training volume, intensity and frequency. What do you do for the guns now??

----------


## AustrianOAK14

right now im goiing with arnolds workout from an article in flex bout a year ago it goes like this: every tuesday and thursday
sets reps
cheating barbell curls 5-8 8-12
incline dumbbell curls 5-8 8-12
one arm concentration curls 5 10
standing alternate dumbbell curls 5 10

note im eating 5000 calories but my stomach is getting bloated and i feel jiggly im eating quality ****....also my lower back has been killing me this week i feel big but waist is ggetting big......on training what should i be doing for tricep mass my triceps suck bros my arms like i said ar eonyly 17.5" which at my height is not good they look small help is needed indeed brothers thanks for the input guys ill be adding more calories also is the fitness calculators on this site anygood im going by them

----------


## Hypertrophy

Does that first number mean sets? Like 5-8 sets of barbell and d-bell curls and then 5 sets of each concentration and alternate curls. If so, thats a ton of sets. More than 20 sets, WOW, and you are hitting them twice a week. Thats not including the beating they are taking on back day!! I would reduce your volume!! My suggestion would be 3 good exercises, 4 sets each, for each bi's and tri's. For tricep develop.
Who knows what will work for you.
Skullcrushers?
Tcep Pressdown?
Kickbacks?
This is pretty much what i do, hitting them once per week. My arms are your size even though you have 60 pounds on me. I bet you are a HOSS!!

----------


## Quake

If you're thinking of hitting the gym twice a day try getting into it before starting your next cycle. Of course this will mean that you should not go as intense as once a day sessions to begin with, but you can build it up over a period of weeks so that by the time you start your cycle your body will kick to the extra fuel your feeding it. You should be able to achieve great results if you do it this way.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

cool yea im gonna start week 4 of 15 on monday i ve fixed my diet and im gonna hit the gym twice a day im on the gear might as well take advantage of it bros what do you think???

----------


## AandF6969

Do you have post cycle $hit like nolva/liquidex and clomid

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yes i do just nolvadex 20mg tabs from mexico

----------

